

The Git interface that has been missing - dolfje
http://github.com/git-up/GitUp

======
qohen
From the bottom of GitUp's project page (under the download button) [0]:

"Requires Mac OS X 10.8 or later—OS X Yosemite recommended."

[0] [http://gitup.co/](http://gitup.co/)

